# Different between Kicking technique of Muay Thai , Savate and TKD



## MingTheMerciless

What is the different between the Kicking technique between Savate , Muay Thai and TKD ? I know that Muay Thai tend to generate the most power but also take slowest .


----------



## zDom

MingTheMerciless said:


> I know that Muay Thai tend to generate the most power but also take slowest .



You know this? Or have just heard it repeated many times?


----------



## Odin

MingTheMerciless said:


> What is the different between the Kicking technique between Savate , Muay Thai and TKD ? I know that Muay Thai tend to generate the most power but also take slowest .


 
I think in all three of those arts there are quick kicks and kicks that generate a lot of power but are slightly slower.

From experience the lead leg kicks in thai boxing are very fast.


----------



## HKphooey

zDom said:


> You know this? Or have just heard it repeated many times?


Watching Human Weapon, those kicks seemed pretty darn fast.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

zDom said:


> You know this? Or have just heard it repeated many times?



Indeed a good question.  I find this a dubious statement.


----------



## Odin

There seems to be a tendacy for people to believe that moves that generate alot of power must therefore be really slow....and vice versa.


----------



## terryl965

MingTheMerciless said:


> What is the different between the Kicking technique between Savate , Muay Thai and TKD ? I know that Muay Thai tend to generate the most power but also take slowest .


 

First off let me start out by saying I have taken some Muay Thai and alot of TKD so I can only give my opinion her, I can no way talk about Savate because I have no training in that Art sorry.

Muay Thai uses more of the upper lower leg to generate power and using the leg more of a whip before the hip get turned around, to some this can generate more power in there opinion. In TKD we tend to keep the knee and leg in a direct line with the hip and then at the right second we snap it to generate more speed which in turns gives us a more powerful kick. I prefer the TKD method for my age and size it does alot less damage to one knee's at this point in my life.

I see benefits from both styles and can honestly say I have seen the best from both and the worst from both as well. So in all fairness I still believe it is solely up to the individual person on weather they can generate power from a kick.


----------



## Andrew Green

Differences largely come from allowed targets, footware and scoring criteria.  I think that goes for all sports, given time techniques will adjust to maximize results under the rule set they are used.

So shoes in Savate change the way kicks are thrown.  Leg kicks in Muay Thai lead to a certain style of kick, etc.

All of them kick fast, and all of them hurt.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Andrew Green said:


> All of them kick fast, and all of them hurt.



Agreed!


----------



## MingTheMerciless

Well , those are rumor ( it is obvious that I am not in any of this style ) , just curious .


----------



## CoryKS

HKphooey said:


> Watching Human Weapon, those kicks seemed pretty darn fast.


 
Yes, they did!


----------



## Freestyler777

Allow me to explain, since I have the most book knowledge:

In TKD, they chamber the kicks, and the striking element is the ball or edge of the foot.

In Muay Thai, they use a whipping motion and strike with the shin, NOT THE FOOT, as a striking weapon.

In Savate, they wear shoes with hard toe-caps, and they kick without chambering the kick.  That means, the foot goes from the floor to the target in one motion.  Also, they often use the toe-point as a striking weapon, since they are wearing hard toe-capped shoes.  

So there.  I have blabbed my book knowledge again.


----------



## zDom

Some TKD (although I wouldn't say all or even many) use a whipping motion combined with the chamber for roundhouse (which I get the idea is what we are REALLY talking about)

 i.e., the motion starts with the hip flexors (same muscles used to throw the muay thai roundhouse) and ends by firing out the lower leg (using the quads).

And even though there IS a rechamber, we commit our body weight into the technique before rechambering. This is nice because you get the benefit of sinking body weight into the technique but don't end up spinning around (and exposing your back!) if you miss.


----------



## Kacey

Freestyler777 said:


> Allow me to explain, since I have the most book knowledge:
> 
> In TKD, they chamber the kicks, and the striking element is the ball or edge of the foot.



Well, we chamber _most_ kicks... kicks can be with the ball, the heel, instep, the swordfoot (outer edge), the reverse swordfoot (inner edge), the knee, the shin... so I don't think that I can agree with this description.


----------



## Sifu Mike

MingTheMerciless said:


> What is the different between the Kicking technique between Savate , Muay Thai and TKD ? I know that Muay Thai tend to generate the most power but also take slowest .


Any experienced martial  artist will likely  have fast  kicks-keep that  in mind. Some styles lend  themselves  to seem quicker because of the placement  of  the  kicking leg. For  example,  most karateka kick with the rear  leg which has a further distance to  travel  whereas  the  front leg is  already closer.
My Muay Thai  training (from a world champion) taught me how to  "snap" the  kick and it seemed like  it was  nothing BUT my training partner was shaken due to the  power I  generated-and it was heard in the entire room by all. The kicks primarily use the  shin and then the heel of  the  foot for a stomping action.
I had  1 seminar of Savate which may not qualify me to thoroughly speak  of it, but from what I experienced is that Savate is similar to Karate kicks but heavy emphasis on kicking with  toes using metal pointed shoes. The movements were extremely close and I could relate because  I  originally came from  a Karate background.
TKD...lots  of  kicking and  as  stated  earlier  many from back leg.
My JKD background  taught  me  to  use the front leg as my primary kicking weapon-just like my punches. They take time  and focus  to  get  speed, power, and  accuracy but well  worth the wait.


----------

